# Another HUGE Bob White Invitational Update!



## vishalshukla (Feb 9, 2010)

There are so many things going on related to the Bob White Invitational and so much exciting news and I want to keep you all up to date.

Banquet update  Banquet Tickets now available for online purchase via PayPal - If you've RSVP'D this will allow you to pay for your ticket on line instead of mailing your payment. Seats are filling up fast if you haven't reserved a spot, do so quickly, there are not many left! http://www.bobwhiteinvitiational.com. 


More guests - In the last week we have received confirmation that even more Martial Arts leaders will be in attendance. Names such as Chuck Sullivan, Vic LeRoux, Ray Sua, John Natividad, Jerry Fisher, John Bishop and others will be in attendance. Off the top of my head there are five former IKC Grand Champions that will be at the BWI (Frank Trejo, Ray Sua, John Natividad, Jeff Newton and Lenny Ferguson). Many former IKC Directors will be there as well (Tom Kelly, John Sepulveda, Ron Chapel and Jerry Fisher).

Silent Auction - The Silent Auction has some amazing items available. We received an incredible item donation, an autographed basketball from the legendary John Wooden. 

As of today, here is the list of items available for the auction:

1. Collectible Books from Cahill Rare Books
2. Beautiful, Large, Tan, Italian Leather Francesco Biascia Handbag with Protective Dust Cover
3. Beautiful, Hand-painted Pink Suede, Italian Handbag with Protective Dust Cover
4. Complete Set of Three Blue and Gold Japanese Tsuba Samurai Swords
5. Complete Set of Three Deluxe White and Gold Japanese Tsuba Samurai Swords
6. Set of Two Red and Black Japanese Tsuba Samurai Swords
7. Highlander Tribute Sword
8. Handmade American Flag Tribute Quilt 
9. Book on Grafting Martial Arts Techniques
10. A Two Hour Personal Coaching Session-Haley Unlimited
11. Landscape Color Change Gift Certificate-Coastal Landscape Design
12. Doggie Gift Basket filled with Specialty Items
13. Custom Creation Necklace by Rosette/ Royal Diamond Jewelry
14. Auto Body Repair Service  Local Orange County
15. Sports Memorabilia
16. Wine tasting in your own Home. PRP Wines
17. Car Stereo Alarm and Installation
18. Pop Artist Steve Kaufman AP #16/25 Chicken Noodle Print
19. Hair Cut and Style by Nicole, Designer. Cashmere Hair Salon.
20. $1000.00 Gift Certificate for Individual Portrait Sitting & 14 Portrait from Rowley Portraiture. Newport Beach.
21. $3000.00 Gift Certificate for Family or Individual Portrait Sitting & 16x20 Portrait from Bradford Renaissance Portraits. Newport Beach.
22. $1000.00 Gift Certificate for Family or Individual Portrait Sitting & 11x14 Portrait from Bradford Renaissance Portraits. Newport Beach.
23.KANTO AV System for IPOD. Docking Station. SHAZ at Digital Ear. 
24. KANTO AV System for IPOD. Docking Station. SHAZ at Digital Ear. 
25. KANTO AV System for IPOD. Docking Station. SHAZ at Digital Ear. 
26. Ho Sum Bistro Gift Certificates for Brunch or Dinner
27. $200.00 Professional Auto Detail  Local Orange County
28. Custom Creation Necklace and Earrings Set-LCS Designs, Newport Beach
29. 4 sets of Kenpo Clubs  Handmade and Painted.
30. Carey Orwig Landscape Design Services Gift Certificate
31. Hair Cut and Style from Stacie at Crowning Glory Salon
32. Block of Six Privates with Mr. White
33. Two Acupuncture Sessions with Dr. Maret Kunze
34. Fishing Trip for Four People with Charter Master Mr. White
35. Pacific Dining Car Restaurant Gift Certificate for $125
36. Hair Cut and Style from Alia at Unity Salon
37. Hair Cut and Style from Mary at The Loft Hair Salon
38. Round of Golf for 4 People at Seacliff Country Club in Huntington Beach
39. Autographed Photos of Kobe Bryant
40. Two Private Lessons with Phillip Sahagun
41. LightStim LED Anti Aging Light Therapy Light
42. Pale Lavender Stripe Decorator Display Plate w/ Black Iron Stand. Neiman Marcus Collection.
43. Lot of Quicksilver Clothes for Young Man. 1 Jacket, 1 Pants, 2 Shorts, 1 T-shirt, 2 Collared Shirts
44. Basketball Autographed by John Wooden
45. Hamboard Classic Bamboo Skateboard
46. Sector9 Skateboard

Raffle Tickets - There are still raffle tickets available to win a trip to the European Kenpo Camp in Ireland. The tickets are $25 and there is no limit on the number of tickets you can purchase.

The raffle winner will receive round trip airfare to Dublin as well as free attendance to the camp which includes:

*Three Nights Accommodation
*Three Breakfasts in your Lodge
*Three Dinners in the Hotel
*Awards Dinner & Camp Party
*Live Irish Music nightly in the hotel.
*Leisure Centre and Swimming Pool
*Kenpo Demonstrations
*3 Days Training with World Class Teachers


Please email alia@bwkenpo.com to purchase your tickets.


Seminar and Rules Meeting  Save the date. February 20 is a free seminar being put on in conjunction with the judges training seminar for the BWI. From 10 AM  Noon we will offer a seminar with Mr. Bob White and Captain Ron Sanchez (Ret. LAPD). There is no entry fee for this seminar. Donations will be accepted in lieu of entry fees, and all will be donated to Royal Family Kids' Camps (RFKC). At 1 pm we'll have the judges training seminar and encourage everybody who is interested in judging at the BWI to attend.


Whew, thats a lot of information. If you have any questions, please email me at vishal@bwkenpo.com.


For the kids,
Vishal Shukla
Tournament Director


----------

